
How the Digital Camera Transformed Our Concept of History - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-history/silicon-revolution/how-the-digital-camera-transformed-our-concept-of-history
======
samizdis
> _Sasson’s camera_ [in 1974] _was a kluge of components. He salvaged the lens
> and exposure mechanism from a Kodak XL55 movie camera to serve as his
> camera’s optical piece. The CCD would capture the image, which would then be
> run through a Motorola analog-to-digital converter, stored temporarily in a
> DRAM array of a dozen 4,096-bit chips, and then transferred to audio tape
> running on a portable Memodyne data cassette recorder. The camera weighed
> 3.6 kilograms, ran on 16 AA batteries, and was about the size of a toaster._

